# Moved-Looking for a group in the Union/Franklin county/St. Louis area



## 0bsolete (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, I just moved to Union MO and I'm looking for a group who might be interested in a new member. I'm up for pretty much any system honestly, as long as I can have fun.

Also-if anybody knows of a gaming store in the area please tell me.

Thanks!


----------



## 0bsolete (Jun 18, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry ... i am in columbia.


----------



## JBeatnik (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in the st. louis area, but I'm way out in St. Charles county (its the farthest west of the st. louis metro area. But I would try to check out The Fantasy Shop, which has at least 5 locations in the St. Louis Area. They have a billboard that is specifically for finding gamers, and they have game days where you can play pick up games with lots of people. I would have to say that Far and Above ANY store or hobby shop in the area, the Fantasy Shop is THE St. Louis place to meet gamers and talk shop or find a game.

http://www.fantasyshoponline.com/

This is their website, with their locations and lots of info on game days and whatnot. I think there might be a few other RPG and Game shops in the St. Louis area, but I can't think of any that have more clout or population than the fantasy shop. 

Cheers for the Lou
JB


----------

